# Top Fin Harmony 360 Aquarium



## HeatherBetta (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

A friend gifted me a blue mustard male betta fish, my very first one. I've set up his aquarium, a top fin 2 gallon 360 view harmony aquarium, however I'm having issues with the sound of the filter. It's not super loud, but there is a constant hum off of it.

Should I remove my Betta and try to fix it? Or what is my best solution here?

Many thanks. I'm trying to learn as much as I can to keep him happy


----------



## Sarah_sully (Sep 5, 2020)

I’m not an expert and I’m not familiar with that particular set up however if the cord of the filter is sitting on the top edge of the tank it could cause a hum, also considered anything lose that the filter comes in contact with, the Motor in your filter will vibrate slightly and vibration causes a sound, so the more objects the filter touches and can vibrate the more sound will be produced! I hope that makes sense? 

If this is a new filter they sometimes need about a week or so just to quiet down. And of course consider you water level too! 

Also if you have just got this fish and he’s still settling in, I’d deal with the sound for a few days just so that you don’t stress him out too much. 

As long as you aren’t removing 100% of the water, and aren’t impatiently stirring everything up I don’t think that you need to remove him because this would stress him out too! 

If all else fails remember that just because it came in a kit doesn’t mean you can’t swap out the filter!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

If there is space between the filter and the tank wall you can try adding a piece of aquarium sponge; not kitchen sponge. You may need to fold to get the correct thickness.









Fluval® U3 Underwater Filter Replacement Foam Pads | fish Filter Media | PetSmart


Fluval® U3 Underwater Filter Replacement Foam Pads at PetSmart. Shop all fish filter media online




www.petsmart.com


----------

